# What would you call this pattern?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

snowcap


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

bumping


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Now, Appaloosa is not my forte`, but I will have a shot before ND or Face get here  I am going to go with a blanket over the hips, and varnish roan.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> Now, Appaloosa is not my forte`, but I will have a shot before ND or Face get here  I am going to go with a blanket over the hips, and varnish roan.


Yup...and definitely not a snowcap - too little expression and too much base color in the small blanket...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay!!!


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not sure how relevant this is, but her winter coat is fully black.







Oh, and while your here, how about taking a shot at guessing her breed? heck if i know...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I would assume a POA...


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

Naw, she's pretty short, i think she is a mix of some sort.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

How tall is she?

Could be really anything.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

my little rudie said:


> Naw, she's pretty short, i think she is a mix of some sort.


Well, POA's run from around 11 hands to 14 hands, and they are mixes...

Can't tell for sure from the pictures, but she looks too short to be a regular Appy to me - the minimum height is 14 hands...anything shorter would be (or could be) a POA...


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks to be similar in size and conformation to my pony, who at our best guess is a Shetland. Not the modern American Shetland, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

She looks like a roan to me, especially since her winter coat doesn't express the white at all. She's just got a lot of white over her bum and some pretty dappling going on.


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

Another question- Is is a common pattern too see or is it a unique/ cool pattern? just curious.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If she is an Appy or POA, which is most likely, that is a common pattern. If she is a straight roan, which is less likely but possible, the only thing unusual would be that much color on her rump - that happens sometimes with roans, but not terribly often...


----------

